
Ask HN: A clean, simple and helpful Whois bash script replacement - usernamebias
I&#x27;m having a hard time finding a good bash script to supplement Whois on OS X &amp; Linux. I&#x27;ve searched Github and Stack Overflow.<p>I can certainly create one, I&#x27;m thinking of a wrapper around the current Whois command with additional such as dig. I would like to know if there is something already out there, before I go this route.<p>Reason for this is, the large amount of unsolicited information returned by Whois e.g Disclaimers, ToS etc. And the lack of information at times. I would like a clean, simple and helpful output.<p>For example:<p>domain: example.com
...
owner: John Doe
...
registrar: GoDaddy
...
hosted on: Amazon Cloud
...
software: Wordpress (this would be cool)
...<p>P.s If this turns out to be an idea for a nonexistent thing, I&#x27;m happy to take this to Github.
======
haik90
nothing like that existed yet

